# Rubbing Elbows With Tuna & Much More



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Rubbing Elbows With Tuna & Much More...too big to handle

Last Weekend's over-night trip 100 miles off beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida saw black fin tuna and king fish on fire:

Tuesday, let's do it all over again. We are ready, I mean good and ready. The excitement level is off the chart. Our home for the next 39 hours, the Florida Fisherman ll, is loaded with enough food and drinks to supply a small army. After all, when we are 'Rubbing Elbows With Tuna & Much More,' thanks Mr Joe Diebold for the most appropriate title, we must be at our very best. Let's go! 

And, speaking of the best, Chef Tammy starts us off with the very best Cuban sandwiches imaginable. Only premium ham, lean roasted pork, and fine cheese, are good enough for our Jersey Girl. This trip is already a big winner. Let's hit our bunks. Not so fast, the kings are running. Mr. Carl Kisner, Sun City, Florida, would rather fish than nap:

Most hit the bunks. After all, we will be challenging the big boys of the deep for over twenty hours of actual fishing time. We will be on their turf; to have a chance we must be well rested. 12:30 A.M. Captain Bryon sounds 'Battle Stations!' That was one quick night.
Once again our man from Sun City shows us how it's done. Carl, that's one heck of a black fin:


Oh no! Mr. Brandy Cox has hooked a monster. What a fight:

On and on goes the great battle. It's a huge shark. Brandy shows the monster who the boss really is. He brings the beast next to the Florida; it's released. Partner, you gave your all; you have earned your freedom.
Next up Mr. Jim Kendall, Brandon, Florida. Carl is not the only one who can catch these speed demons:

The lion fish are everywhere:

The kings are running big, strong, and ever so fast:

It's tuna time. Mr. Larry Miller thanks Will for being so fast with the gaff:


When Mr Joe Diebold (L) suggested the title, 'Rubbing Elbows With Tuna,' he sure knew what he was talking about. First mate, Will, is all smiles:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr Roger Poulin:

Mr. James Jones, Tallahassee, Florida, now that's a gag to be proud of. See you in July, partner.

Wow, what a show. This is Mr. Jone's first over-night trip. What a way to start! James sir, it's an honor to have you on our team:

"Mr. Larry Miller does the old hat trick" Thanks Joe! Well, maybe Larry can't actually pull tuna out of a hat, but he sure can out of the water. Professional mate, Kyle, is so happy for Larry; for all of us:

The mangrove snapper are also running big:


The kings just won't stop. Mr. Thomas Sickley, LaSalle, Illinois will never be the same. Tom was on last Friday's overnight trip; he liked it so much he just had to get one more trip in before facing that LaSalle 39 degree April weather:

Our sun finally does it's thing. What a beautiful morning. Somehow sunrise is very special one hundred miles off shore:

Our man from Buffalo, New York, is at it again. Brady says the weather in Buffalo is a little different from Florida. Last November he saw 18 inches of snow in two days. Gosh! November is still beach weather in the Sunshine state. I told Brady that last Winter the Madeira Beach temperature did get down to a very cold 40 degrees, that's Arctic Circle weather to us. Get serious! forty below is nothing for Buffalo. Looks like a good idea for us to stay in Florida. 

Mr. Cox, (L) sir you can really be proud of that one:

Mr Ward, Bonita Springs, Florida, first mangrove snapper & now this.Tom, it's an honor to have you on our team:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It's AJ time. Mr. Bill Biggs, Brandon, Florida, is in for a real fight:


Mr Dominic Malin, also from Brandon, Florida. Brandon can be very proud of Bill & Dominic:

We are sharing the off-shore waters with hard working commercial fishermen. Properly managed, with up to date science; not greed, there is room & fish for everyone:

Both Brandon & Tampa are well represented. Mr. Thach from Brandon, Mr. Bay from Tampa:


Mr. Larry Miller (L) is putting on a real show for us. Captain Belmonte is so proud of Larry. We all are:


Even after fishing off-shore for over forty years there is always something new. Here is one that is seldom seen. Any guess as to what kind of fish it is? Mr. Ryan Struder, St. Pete, knows; he caught it. Do you know?


It is with great honor that we welcome Ms. Dee Race to the world of off-shore fishing.. Dee is the President of the Hurricane Pass Anglers Club (HPAC). The HPAC family fishing club, established in 1987, host monthly meetings with guest speakers such as Dylan Hubbard, tournaments, and group outings. This lady, this fisher-lady, is a credit to our great sport, the state of Florida, and anywhere else she may go:

Can she also catch the big boys? Take a look!


It is also an honor to welcome our military personnel on the Florida Fisherman. Dr. Charles N Swainson, COL US Army retired, sir we in this great country, this FREE country, owe everything we have and will ever have to men like you. Colonel sir, we cannot even begin to tell you how much we appreciate what you have done for all of us. Thank you!

Now there is a trophy that, come July, we will be, 'Rubbing Elbows With!'

Late Wednesday afternoon, Priceless!

It's been a long, hard fought, day. We are completely fished-out and starved. That cooked to order Chef Tammy steak dinner, with all the trimmings, is simply heaven on earth.
'Rubbing Elbows with Tuna & Much More', plenty to eat and drink, fascinating people, and picture Florida perfect weather. Who could ask for anything more?
Well! How about a few more fish. Look at the size of that mangrove snapper:

The after dinner catch:

Captain Bryon (L), congratulates Mr Roger Poulin, and Mr. Robert Dryjwoicz, for adding to the catch. Roger caught the gag, Robert caught eight mangrove snapper in less than fifteen minutes:

There is absolutely no stopping our lady President. Dee, your HPAC can be proud of you; I know we are:



What an honor to share this tropical wonderland with fellow sportsmen/women. Next up A 44 hour full moon snapper trip, followed by a wild boar hunting trip, a 63 hour mutton snapper trip, then a 63 hour deep-drop 750-1,000 foot deep water trip. Hope you like plenty of on the water, in the field, pictures & videos. Better yet! Join in the action. I would love to feature you in my report. We need help out there. On last Tuesday's trip I saw wire leader cut, hooks straightened out, and heavy tackle busted up. I saw Mr. Ian Keith hook a fish so big that it was, even on heavy tackle, impossible to stop. As the huge reel was almost spooled the drag was locked; the line snapped instantly. In, 'Rubbing Elbows With Tuna & Much More,' the 'Much More' is often too big to handle.

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice report as usual Mr. Bob. What are those Blackfin being caught on ?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Tuna*

:clap: Thank you sir. The black fins were caught on both cut greenbacks & live pin fish. Some were caught while snapper fishing; most hit dry lines...no sinker. Best! Bob


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't wait to read the report on the deep water fish!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It will be an honor to share with you. Bob


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report! That little colorful fella is a Spotfin Hogfish.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We called it a Spanish hog fish. Is that another name for it? Thanks! Bob


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report as always! I can't imagine the time and effort that goes into writing them. I always call those little guys a Spanish flag.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Both of the species ya'll mentioned are separate species of fish. The Spanish Flag is closely related to sea bass and groupers. The Spanish hogfish is similar but has a slightly deeper body shape and is purple above and yellow below. Here's both species with the Spanish hogfish in the first pic and the Spanish flag in the second.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"time & effort" My wife of 39 years, my brother, and even my youngest daughter all passed away from cancer. Sharing these reports with my many friends is therapy for me. It took over 10 hours to finalize & share this report. I also do video. If you would like to see the video let me know & I will forward the Youtube link. E. Mail me at [email protected]

This just in from the biology department of the FWC: "Spotfin hog you can tell by the little black dot on the pectoral fin. That a really big one by the way"

Thanks! This forum is a great learning tool. Bob


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm going to come fish with you guys later this year or next spring. It looks like a good time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang!!!! ya'll put a hurting on em each time!!! You are definitely on my bucket list!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Once again another great report with kewl pix.
Whyme 
MakomyDayo


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Sounds good guys. I would love to feature you in my report. Bob


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Our Florida
Just got my May addition of Woods'nWater magazine. After a very careful study of all the great fishing/hunting stories & pictures I still cannot decide if I like hunting or fishing better. Looks like much more study is needed:








What do you think? Do you like hunting or fishing better? Now that's a win/win situation for 'Our Florida.'


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks so much. All together it takes at least 10 hours to do one of these detailed reports. Sir, as long as people enjoy reading them, they are wort every single minute. 
This is from the 44 hour 5/1 snapper trip:


Headed to Tiger Island for a 2 day hog hunting trip 5/4. 5/7 is a 63 hour mutton snapper trip. 5/14 a 63 hour deep-drop trip. We will be fishing 700-1,000 feet of water. 
Thanks for the support! Bob


----------

